# My puppy is so excitable



## sandyw52 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello!
My puppy Hugo is 8 months old. He is totally excitable, especially when we have visitors. He's been bad from the start but now he's getting much worse.
My friend came over yesterday, he's met her before, she's been out walking with us. She's dog friendly and likes him.
He kept jumping up, clawing her and he was crying with excitement. I was trying to get him to do a sit (as I've been told to do, and what he does for me) but he wouldn't leave her alone. 
Our trainer has told us in the past us to ignore him, so she turned her back on him but he was clawing her legs (and it hurts!). There was no stopping him or calming him down.
I ended up putting him outside where he howled for ages, so then I put him in the kitchen and he howled the whole 2 hours she was here.
I know that's a totally unacceptable situation, but didn't know what else to do.
He's like that with my son's girlfriend, she's terrified of him although he's not an aggressive dog. She won't come and sit with us in the lounge because he won't leave her alone.
I would have thought that at 8 months he'd be getting calmer. He's not been castrated yet btw.
Any replies would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Westowner (Nov 23, 2016)

I have the same problem with my 8 months old cockapoo. I have hope in that he will calm as getting older but I dont see any improve. I am following your tread to see if you get help or advice


----------



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

Lenny is just coming up to 8 months. Was castrated at 6 months. He's just the same! Have regressed out the mouthyness and lots of scratching/clawing. He's also found his voice in the last few days which he is testing our limits with. I think being consistent with training and ignoring is good. When we have visitors Lenny is not allowed to greet them at the door, he has to wait in our dining room for 15 minutes or so and then we introduce him and this seems to keep him a little less bouncy...there is still bounce though. I think during these teenage months being really on top of training is important. Don't give up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hopefully this will all put your minds at rest - Henry is 13 months tomorrow and this over-excitement has reduced massively over the last couple of months. He used to be crazy-excited over everything and now that he's older (and was castrated at 8 months because only one of his testicles had descended so they did it early) he now manages to channel his excitement into chasing a ball and other times when it's totally fine to be excited (walks, playing etc). I think you will see a huge difference around the 1 year mark, and I am also sure that the castration in our case has contributed (he no longer pees on everything on our walks!) But in the meantime keep doing what you're doing I reckon. Physical and mental exhaustion prior to guests coming will also help. Don't let them get away with bad behaviour, and make them work for the nice things. Always sit for treats and toys and dinner etc. for example. They will grow out of it - ignoring the bad behaviour is good but also a firm 'no' might get the message across too. Is Hugo interested in toys when other people visit? If so, could you give him a Kong stuffed with peanut butter for example to keep him calm and occupied whilst you chat to your guests? I think the trick is to not let him be the centre of attention although I realise that's hard if he's being naughty. Absolutely don't give up, it's a bit of a waiting game but I am certain he'll calm down in a few months. Good luck xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What is your pups basic training like? I would be doing a bit more training in general and then when you have visitors have the pup on a lead and use that to prevent jumping and mugging the visitors as well as having treats ready and use them to get him to focus on you and sit or lie down, a stuffed kong is also an excellent idea as is keeping him out of the room for the first few minutes when visitors arrive and only let him come in (on a lead) when they are settled and sat down.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It's a great opportunity for some training but asking for a sit is like university before nursery school for excitable dogs. Keep your hand on his collar, wait quietly for the frenzy to subside a little then mark and treat. When he can keep four feet on the floor mark and treat, when the quivering stops mark and treat. If he sits then your friend can greet and pat him. I wouldn't let my hand off his collar at all at first. If he carries on like a loon then put him behind some kind of barrier. Eventually he'll learn that better stuff happens when he doesn't flip out. Then he'll be ready for a sit request to greet people or a settle down request when you have friends over.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm with Fairlie - keep the pup by your side with a lead and a finger in the collar to prevent mad bouncing and as far as possible completely ignore the histrionics ask your friend to not make eye contact with the dog, keep hands on laps and voice quiet and normal. Have a tasty tripe stick or something that your dog might like to chew on and gently reward all calm behaviour. At dog training we practice 'settle' just like any other basic obedience.... last week at the end of the class we put our chairs into a circle and put all the dogs in a down and sat around chatting for 15 minutes, if a dog got up they were quietly put back into a down... by the end there were 9 dogs stretched out and snoring! Perfect


----------



## sandyw52 (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks for all the useful replies.
In the end my friend and her husband came round (he's a dog trainer).
We all completely ignored Hugo when they came in while he jumped around us.
When he scratched the back of my friend's husbands legs he walked back into him, and he did the same when he scratched his front.
We were calm and quiet, just chatting among ourselves.
As soon as Hugo put 4 feet on the floor he was treated.
The change in him was amazing, although he was ignored, apart from being treated, he was completely calm really quickly, just sat gazing at my friends husband who just gave him treats but apart from that no other attention.
We've tried the same thing when we get up in the morning and Hugo's been so much better behaved!


----------



## sandyw52 (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks for all the useful replies.
In the end my friend and her husband came round (he's a dog trainer).
We all completely ignored Hugo when they came in while he jumped around us.
When he scratched the back of my friend's husbands legs he walked back into him, and he did the same when he scratched his front.
We were calm and quiet, just chatting among ourselves.
As soon as Hugo put 4 feet on the floor he was treated.
The change in him was amazing, although he was ignored, apart from being treated, he was completely calm really quickly, just sat gazing at my friends husband who just gave him treats but apart from that no other attention.
We've tried the same thing when we get up in the morning and Hugo's been so much better behaved!


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

That's great news!! The thing with cockapoos is that they learn really quickly, so if you can teach them the right thing in the right way, whatever that might be, they catch on so well. Brilliant!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

